

Knitting machine from the 80s hacked to "print" digital images - invisiblefunnel
http://andrewsalomone.com/blog/2011/09/27/recursive-cosby-sweater/

======
chopsueyar
Brother kh-930e

They are $700 to $900 on eBay.

You use a Python proggy to emulate a Tandy floppy drive with the design from a
1-bit bitmap.

~~~
jgrahamc
Yes, the interesting bit is not the Cosby sweater, but the interfacing of the
knitting machine itself by emulation of a serial attached Tandy floppy drive.

[http://www.antitronics.com/wiki/index.php?title=Electroknit_...](http://www.antitronics.com/wiki/index.php?title=Electroknit_Technical_Information)

------
jwallaceparker
The toughest part about this is hiring Bill Cosby to stand still while you
knit a sweater of him. Then have Bill Cosby put on the sweater and stand still
again.

Then you knit another sweater!

------
rmason
Just sent the link to a friend who has a MakerBot and also knits. I said think
of it as a MakerBot using yarn as its feedstock.

------
mrhyperpenguin
Does anyone know if there's a picture of Bill Cosby with the sweater?

------
Steko
It's Cosbys all the way down.

------
FrejNorling
This is awesome!

